# 13 weeks. Biting really bad bit pees on time outs



## rday1959 (Jan 14, 2020)

I've read dozens of threads regarding puppies biting. At first ,we discovered that he responds a bit if we ignore him. The trouble is that he woulpee when placed in time out. Try as I may, I can't catch him. SO I stopped placing him in a room and put him in a pen. He's a master at peeing just when I turn my back. Now he doesn't seem to respond to being ignored. The trouble is my wife wants him not to get on the couch. SO we try to keep him off. He'll also try to dig at the side of the sofa which would tear it apart. He will bite and bite hard often drawing blood when I try to take him off the couch or interrupt his digging at the side of the couch. So now it's a Hobson's choice. If I try to stop the bad behavior he attacks viciously. Give him a time out and he pees. 

Although this is my first Vizsla, I've had other dogs. My German Shepherd was raised from a puppy and learned quickly. After a few days, he stopped biting. Chewing the furniture was a bit more difficult but he eventually got that after a few weeks. Before my Shepherd, I would take other dogs that an owner couldn't handle.They came with similar problems but responded to a firm hand and positive training.I've read quite a bit about Vizslas being overly sensitive and becoming fearful if reprimanded too harshly.I just don't see it with this guy.

In addition, my wife gets angry when bitten and my 7 -year-old daughter gets scared when he jumps and nips at her.Some Vizsla owners think that these dogs simply don't bite. Here is what one owner of 2 Vizsla dogs had to say. " I can't even imagine what you'd have to do to a Viszla to get one to bite....." 

I'd like to be proactive and stop this from getting out of hand even more than it already has.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vizslas can, and some do bite. But there is a big difference in puppy play biting, and aggressive biting. While it can look the same to some, it's not.
If he is in a high state of arousal during play, yes he will nip the crap out of you. 

Puppies pee, when they need to pee.
If he is having a lot accidents, he's not being taken out enough. 

Try joining a puppy training class. 
Some of these pups are a little hard-headed than others. But classes will help you find positive ways to train him.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

_*"Here is what one owner of 2 Vizsla dogs had to say. " I can't even imagine what you'd have to do to a Viszla to get one to bite....." *_

Wow!! I must be doing something wrong. I'm on Vizsla #6, and they've all bitten as puppies. Their mouth is one way that they learn, that's why they pick up EVERYTHING in sight! They're using their mouths to identify and catalog objects.
Along with that, all dogs, regardless of breed, bite. It's just a matter of how aggressive they are. Vizsla's are very, very, low on the aggression scale. Make no mistake though, they know how to use their teeth.
Puppies don't do "time out". If you want to put a puppy on a time out, you need to make sure that it's ready for a timeout first by taking it out to go to the bathroom first, then a timeout.
As for viciousness in a 13 week old, not yet. What your experiencing is a dog learning where he fits in. Put two 13 week old Vizlsa pups together and it sounds like a horror movie. Lots of growling,barking and snapping.It sounds like demons, but they're just trying to establish their place. It's not personal. 



Yes, Vizlsas do not respond to harsh training methods, but that doesn't mean they need to be handled like eggs. Don't beat on them, but they do require a firm hand from time to time. Any "reasonable" discipline is perfectly acceptable. Just don't beat on them. It won't work! Positive reinforcement, with clear black and white boundaries and expectations will work a lot better
This is a breed that will break through ice to get at a duck. Rip their skin, and coat, to shreds in bull briars going after downed upland birds. I've taken mine to the vet with sticks that have impaled them, and I had catch them to get them to stop first. Mine have killed skunks so fast, they never got sprayed in the process. They're not wall flowers.
These are tough little dogs, make no mistake about that. If your puppy comes from proven field stock, he is going to be an assertive. bold, forward, little guy with high drive.
Each dog, of any breed, is different. They, like us, are individuals. Not all Visla's will be "Velcro Dogs. 
I agree with Texas Red, you need to find a puppy class and in a few eeks I think you'll be very pleased with your new little guy.

PS
My puppy is also 13 weeks old and is basically at the same point your is. 
You should see my hands.:eek


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

TR, 

i am wondering whether there could be a way on this forum to create an `advices for new puppy owners section` and list advices like yours and gunnr`s and several other form the past on a way that new puppy owners can find them easily as a collection. The shark attack phase biting and generic house breaking pops up regularly and i know that when you are a new owner with your little pup is crying, chewing, dancing etc. around you sometimes there is just not enough time or energy left to research all the advices, but would rather benefit from a knowledge base collection. Just a thought, not sure what the technical capabilities of the site are.

G


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

How often do you take him out? Like, are you sure it’s a response to your “time out” and not just a puppy not holding it? Do you crate train him? What is the purpose of time out? Just asking because I haven’t heard of such a concept for puppies before but maybe it’s a method I’m not aware of. 

At 13 weeks we were averaging say... 10 pee breaks a day. We needed to be VERY diligent in watching for signs he might pee. Now he rarely has accidents (15 weeks) and has come to associate peeing outside with good things like praise and treats. He will literally age out of his accidents. 

Be calm and patient and consistent. Go limp, say no and/or offer him a toy to bite. And when he stops biting, reward him. This is kind of like a toddler poking you in the eye and seeing what happens. Teach them not to do it, but it’s not personal, and in my experience, getting angry is counterproductive. It hurts, I know. But he’s a puppy and doesn’t know boundaries and if your wife gets angry at him, she might miss a chance to reward him for stopping.

For a couple of weeks whenever my V would bite something inappropriate we would give him something he COULD bite. And in my experience, escaping from him when he bites eggs him on if anything. I either go towards him, or go limp, or offer a substitute followed by prompt rewards and praise for stopping. I know biting HURTS, but after he stops I still gotta put on a happy face and give him praises and rewards. 

I’ve known plenty of people who raised puppies. This is normal. My cocker spaniel bit. My childhood friend’s golden retriever bit too. It just seems normal to me. My 15 week old V has mostly stopped but he definitely bit for a time.these days I can see him lunging for something he’s not allowed to, suddenly remember he’s not allowed to, and redirect his aggression against a toy. It’s actually REALLY cute and kind of touching the length the pup is going to please us.


----------

